# News for Equestrian Charity - ambassador Frankie



## Louise Tino (4 March 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156189586983953&id=141714753952
Lovely to see people supporting Horse charities in lots of different ways . Frankie Dettori, the BTRC charity ambassador has written a bit in the novel too.


----------



## Jadeloveshorses (6 March 2018)

Such a great novel, thanks for recommendation. Have you read it Louise? Jade


----------



## Louise Tino (6 March 2018)

I havent...yet! But will order it. The proceeds go to the charity Ive linked above which is always a good thing! Glad you enjoyed it . Nice to see people coming together in different ways to support horsey charities &#128052;


----------



## Jadeloveshorses (6 March 2018)

Aw you have to read Rafferty Lincoln Loves! It&#8217;s become one of my top reads. Nearly rivals my fav, The Perks of being a Wallflower!! Rafferty is such an awesome character, lovable but with flaws that can make you love and despair for him at same time. Throw in the horse and it&#8217;s the perfect book!! Like you said, great to support a charity too


----------



## Louise Tino (7 March 2018)

Rafferty Lincoln Loves... is ordered! Noticed it was on 99p offer today! Glad you loved it, sounds fab!


----------



## popsdosh (7 March 2018)

Anybody would think your trying to sell something you two


----------



## Louise Tino (8 March 2018)

Haha, Im a librarian so always like to sell a book or two if I can to people willing to listen!! Not many people I associate with give books the time of day, sadly. Anything with horses is a bonus!


----------

